# Wiring into a cat5 wall plate...help needed please!!



## Bubba Lankriss (Jan 25, 2008)

I need to wire up a cat5 cable to a wall plate (or 12!) and it is the first time i have done this.

I have the plate with 2 rows - A & B with colours that represent the 8 core cat5 cable. My questions are:

1: Do i follow row A or row B?
2: If i read the colours from Left to Right they are:

A - Brown,Brown/white,Blue, Blue/white,Orange/white,Orange,Green/white,green


B - Brown,Brown/white,Blue, Blue/white,Green/white,green,Orange/white,Orange.

Do i just mimic the colours at the other end on the cable connector (hook down)?

Sorry if this is a bit unclear!! I've tried to be as simple as possible :wink:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You want to follow EIA/TIA 568-B wiring, which would be row B. Punch down the wiring based on the colours provided on the panel and/or plate connectors.

You want _straight-through_ cabling, which means B needs to be wired to B on the other end. If you wire B to A you get what is known as _crossover_, which is not what you want on any structured cabling.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I normally hold up a standard cable and wire 1:1 if the jack is not properly color coded. :smile:


----------

